
LHC Micro Models: Build Your Own Particle Detector - Tomte
https://build-your-own-particle-detector.org/models/lhc-micro-models
======
terminado
Ugh. No particles will ever be detected by these plastic toy block sculptures.

While a non-functional _LEGO_ version of something the resembles a
experimental equipment might be fun for some people, none of these things are
actually particle detectors.

~~~
crpatino
Right, I was about to make the exact same comment (in much less charitable
terms).

I do not think we are anywhere close to a DIY _subatomic_ particle detector,
but a kit that would allow you to, let's say... test for common minerals in
tap water, would be a cool gift for a STEM inclined teenager.

~~~
SomeStupidPoint
You can make DIY cloud chambers pretty easily.

~~~
crpatino
Thanks for the keyword, let me ask google now.

------
haikuginger
Well, they can detect particles. Particles that are attached to lots of other
particles and moving at a sufficient velocity.

------
timthorn
Unfortunately, despite reaching 10k votes and being considered by the Lego
Ideas team, they decided not to turn this into a set. :(

